# emissions removal z24i



## NissanZach (Dec 19, 2010)

I read on another site about removing the emissions completely off the z24i. My truck reads code 44(i think means no problem) but i feel like its rough idle is due to emissions crap. Any drawbacks to removing emission controls besides passing inspections? Any pros to doing it?

1 more q: When i rebuilt my head and did timing chain i put my distributor shaft(whatever that is under the cap that attaches to crank) in backwards. I figured it out and instead of fixing it I switched the cap 180 degrees and it worked. Is there a problem here that I am not seeing? I have heard of vehicles spacing timing out on different intervals between cylinders. 

Thanks!


----------



## NissanZach (Dec 19, 2010)

60 views and not one response? come on you motor heads i know you have something to say!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok....


> but i feel like its rough idle is due to emissions crap.


Ya, because emissions crap has made every vehicle run like crap since the dawn of time.
I'd doubt very highly your engine has an uneven firing sequence like the old Buick 225's and pre '77 Buick 231 do.
Here's the next good one...


> I figured it out and instead of fixing it I switched the cap 180 degrees and it worked.


Yes, I know what you're saying, and I know it should work on a lot of vehicles, but that doesn't mean every vehicle.


----------



## NissanZach (Dec 19, 2010)

yeah it sounds bad switching it like that but if i remember correct you have to pull your oil pump and have someone help to get the two splined together correct to get the crank position sensor(no distributor shaft) in. so sounds like more work to me than the old beater is worth if it wont make a difference in how it runs.


----------

